# What kind of wormer do you use??



## jessicay (Dec 1, 2008)

Ok, I think I have seen just about every debate on the GON but I have not seen one about wormers/heartworm? So what do you use??

I have used Safe Gaurd for as long as we have had dog. I use to use the paste but found out that there was something in it that dogs should not have so I switched to the liquid.

For heart worms I use ivermectin, in the bottle. Before I got more than a couple dogs we used the pills from the vet, but that is not very cost effective.


----------



## NGaHunter (Dec 1, 2008)

I use Ivaheart-Max, once a month every month


----------



## Luke0927 (Dec 1, 2008)

heartgard plus


----------



## Lukethedrifter (Dec 1, 2008)

I use Ivermectin for heartworms, and panacur 10% suspension for worms


----------



## tuffdawg (Dec 1, 2008)

Actually this has been a debate already.  Its just buried.


----------



## hogrunner (Dec 1, 2008)

Go to kdsblackmouthcurs.com and click on puppy health.  Fine recipe of Valbazen and Ivermectin.  I have been on this a year and it is very cost effective and works.


----------



## tuffdawg (Dec 1, 2008)

Well to give my two cents at the moment.... I am currently still going broke using the vets for heartguard,strongid and drontal.  I give a whole new meaning to the term "Dog Poor".   For 9 dogs.... You dont wanna see my vet bill. But if you would like to give me a christmas present, feel free to pay it for me.


----------



## jessicay (Dec 1, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> Well to give my two cents at the moment.... I am currently still going broke using the vets for heartguard,strongid and drontal.  I give a whole new meaning to the term "Dog Poor".   For 9 dogs.... You dont wanna see my vet bill. But if you would like to give me a christmas present, feel free to pay it for me.



Ok, I am sure you have some reason you don't find another economical way of worming.


----------



## tuffdawg (Dec 1, 2008)

jessicay said:


> Ok, I am sure you have some reason you don't find another economical way of worming.



My vet lets me charge.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 1, 2008)

I use Heartgard Plus for my dogs. For me, every month or so, I swaller a dost of tobacco juice.


----------



## tuffdawg (Dec 1, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> I use Heartgard Plus for my dogs. For me, every month or so, I swaller a dost of tobacco juice.


----------



## tuffdawg (Dec 1, 2008)

jessicay said:


> Ok, I am sure you have some reason you don't find another economical way of worming.



On a serious note.... I am leery of Ivermectin because I have never used it. I don't want to run the risk of hurting one of my dogs because I made a simple stupid mistake. Now if anyone would like to give me a step by step instruction crash course on self worming with ivermectin, and mixing and all of that...... Please, by all means feel free.


----------



## jessicay (Dec 1, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> I use Heartgard Plus for my dogs. For me, every month or so, I swaller a dost of tobacco juice.



 You just gave me chills down my back!!


----------



## tuffdawg (Dec 1, 2008)

jessicay said:


> You just gave me chills down my back!!



Yeah. He should know better. They sell over the counter human wormer at the drug store.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 1, 2008)

jessicay said:


> You just gave me chills down my back!!




Because of the Heartgard, or the tobacco juice? Neither me, nor the dogs, have worms.  


My apologies for the derail.


----------



## jessicay (Dec 1, 2008)

Tuff, you can go to this web site www.totalpetsuppy.com and buy Nuheart, its a generic for heartguardom. It will at least make it a little cheaper on you. 

I would give you the step by step on the ivermectin, if you would use it.


----------



## tuffdawg (Dec 1, 2008)

jessicay said:


> Tuff, you can go to this web site www.totalpetsuppy.com and buy Nuheart, its a generic for heartguardom. It will at least make it a little cheaper on you.
> 
> I would give you the step by step on the ivermectin, if you would use it.




 Fire away, I am broke enough!  I am all eyes and ears.


----------



## will hunt 4 food (Dec 1, 2008)

Go by Akin and buy a bottle and I will tell you on the phone or come by and show you. I type with 2 fingers, wayyyyy to much typing.


----------



## tuffdawg (Dec 2, 2008)

will hunt 4 food said:


> Go by Akin and buy a bottle and I will tell you on the phone or come by and show you. I type with 2 fingers, wayyyyy to much typing.



which one do I get? apparently my trainer... Teacher actually, says he uses some sort of powdered ivomec for horses..... and that he just sprinkles it on their food once a month.  I just keep forgetting to ask to see the container.


----------



## will hunt 4 food (Dec 2, 2008)

Ivomec  1% sterile solution





This is all I've ever used.I f they make a powder I'd like to know about it too.


----------



## jessicay (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey Tuff, when do you sleep!!  

I use the same as hunt 4 food, but I buy the generic. But it is going to take me a few mintues to type it out. And I am having a dog problem so I need to go. When I get back I will tell you how we do it!


----------



## tuffdawg (Dec 2, 2008)

jessicay said:


> Hey Tuff, when do you sleep!!
> 
> !



 Very rarely.


----------



## jessicay (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey Tuff,

Ok, first you need to know how much your dogs weigh. Our dogs weigh when full grown from 65lbs to 95lbs. So you dose them to how much they weigh. a 55lb dog would get 0.1 mL a 80lb dog would get 0.2 ML. So we adjust to how much the dogs weighs. I called the company I ordered the wormer from to get my dose from. Because I did not want to over does my dogs. And I don't trust alot of what people say. I had to find out my self. 

But you can go to this web site. www.RevivalAnimal.com and order your wormer, shots, antibiotics, heck just about everything. 

To have 9 dogs, you have to do start doing some of the stuff at home. Even if you don't like the idea of useing the ivermectin, still go and order your of heartgard, from that first web site I gave you right there it will save you a ton.

I know I took one of my puppies to the vet and my vet bill was 75 dollars for them to do a stool sample, weigh her, a 7 series shots, worm her and I guess just look at her. I decided I would start doing  it my self and put the money in my pocket.


----------



## tuffdawg (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks Jessica. I already do my own shots.... so I do get that far on my own.  I just paid for a house call the other week to have all rabies done.  His house call was about the same as an office visit, and for all these dogs and two cats..... it was worth him coming by. 

I usually order my shots from jeffers... which was funny because when I told the vet how much i paid for them, he said they were cheaper than what he pays! I thought that was sort of funny.


----------



## will hunt 4 food (Dec 2, 2008)

I give it at 1/7th cc per 10lbs. I was told 1/10th is per vets recommendations and gave that for a long time. I dropped the dose when I converted the amount in heartguard per weight and started using the low end of the range it has. Look at the package it tells how many mcg are in each dose.


----------



## ejs1980 (Dec 3, 2008)

I use liqui-care p. At tractor supply it is a dollar cheaper than nemex. The bottle of nemex treats about 250 lbs of dog. The liqui-care treats 1250lbs. Thats a pyrantel wormer for round worms. I give it to the puppies every couple weeks and the older dogs a few times a year unless they are sharing a kennel then it's the middle of every month. At the first of every month they get Ivomec for heartworm prevention.


----------



## BulldogsNBama (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Newbie here... great thread so thought I'd chime in.

I use 1/10th of cc of the 1% generic Ivermectin purchased from Revival Animal as a monthly heartwormer and to help control rounds & hooks.

For whips, as needed (or just as routine wormer may be twice a yr) I use Safe Guard Goat Wormer (fenbendazole) 10% liquid suspension, but since dogs require a stronger concentration and their version is at 22%, you have to use more of the Goat Wormer.  One thing I do like about the Goat Wormer is that it's milk flavored liquid and they don't seem to mind the taste as much. 

Interestingly, while I was googling up/researching wormer info quite a while back, I found some good info on a forum called Sled Dog Central that I saved.  Check out the following link and pay close attn to the post by a vet talking about the dosage calculations when using the bulk livestock formulas.  I just thought this was interesting and good info to keep on hand.

http://www.sleddogcentral.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=3822&whichpage=2 

For tapes, I use a product called Fish Tapes (praziquantel) it is labeled for fish aquariums, however it's alot cheaper than buying Drontal, Drontal Plus, Tradewinds etc. esp for my big dogs.

I know this thread isn't about fleas, but I've been hearing that Bayer Tree & Shrub spray has the same ingredient as Advantage and works well to control fleas.  I've never used it before and was considering giving it a try... perhaps if not directly on the dogs, but spraying in & around their houses and kennels with it.

Please don't get me wrong...  I by no means am advocating usage of any of the same products I use.  Everybody needs to do their own research and do what they consider best/safest for their pets.

It's also good to remember when dealing with alternative products out there, it's of the utmost importance to make sure the calculations are right and run them by your vet to make double sure.  That's jmho.


----------



## jessicay (Dec 5, 2008)

Bulldogsnbama,  There is alot of useful info in here. 

Will hunt 4 food, How long do you think it would have taken you to type that thread out!!


----------



## Luke0927 (Dec 5, 2008)

What are ya'll paying for heartgard plus i pay $40 for 6 50-100lbs chewy tabs?  I have 3 dogs that's 2 months worth.  and if your dogs don't have fleas you don't have to worry about tape worm.  I did have one dog get tape when i didn't have him on a raised kennel a good dose of centex took care of that....I use frontline spray and it is the trick for no fleas or ticks


----------



## will hunt 4 food (Dec 5, 2008)

jessicay said:


> Bulldogsnbama,  There is alot of useful info in here.
> 
> Will hunt 4 food, How long do you think it would have taken you to type that thread out!!


Type I just got through reading it.That would have to be a weekend project.


----------



## jessicay (Dec 5, 2008)

Luke0927 said:


> What are ya'll paying for heartgard plus i pay $40 for 6 50-100lbs chewy tabs?  I have 3 dogs that's 2 months worth.  and if your dogs don't have fleas you don't have to worry about tape worm.  I did have one dog get tape when i didn't have him on a raised kennel a good dose of centex took care of that....I use frontline spray and it is the trick for no fleas or ticks



You can buy Nuheart, its a generic for heartguard for 17 at www.totalpetsupply.com. That is for 6 also. The only thing is the generic is not chewable.


----------



## will hunt 4 food (Dec 5, 2008)

That is a big difference in $ than heartguard. That could be and alternative to the aggravation of using Ivomec. You know all the dirty looks you get at the vets office.......... Who am I kidding I enjoy it.


----------



## scullshoalk (Dec 5, 2008)

*fish tabs*

Good post "BULL". Been using Ivomec and Safe Guard for years. Never thought about the fish tapes. I goggled fish tapes and found it for 12.99 10ct The last drontal from the vet was about $25 for 2 1/2 pills. Good advise and good worming program you are using. Will save $$$$. Thanks


----------



## Luke0927 (Dec 5, 2008)

I have been thinking of doing ivomec just haven't had the time to read up on it and figure out the doseing...the heartgard plus has just been so easy...but money is getting tighter these days.


----------



## will hunt 4 food (Dec 5, 2008)

It's not hard if you are comfortable checking their weight and measuring it out. I use my old insulin syringes and draw it out and squirt it into a treat. You have to make sure each dog eats it all though no sharing.


----------



## BulldogsNBama (Dec 5, 2008)

Oops, forgot to mention something re: the Fish Tapes.  There are 2 versions of it available.  One is called Fish Tapes, the other is called Fish Tapes Forte.  They are both the same (praziquantel), however the Fish Tapes Forte is a super strength formula.  If you have big dogs like me, you might like the Forte better.

Fish Tapes =  (34mg praziquantel per capsule)

Fish Tapes Forte =  (170mg praziquantel per capsule)


----------

